# Yo tambien quisiera decir: Mi Buenos Aires querido, cuando yo te vuelva a ver!



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2011)

Pues bien, aunque soy Colombiano desde que tengo uso de razón, le alcance oir a mi Padre y a mi Abuelo que ellos querian algun dia conocer la tumba de Gardel, soy una persona que durante su vida ha estado fuertemente influenciada por los tangos y en verdad me gustan mucho y quisiera saber si seria facil, en un futuro poder llevar a mi viejo hasta la Argentina para poder cumplir con ese anhelo de él aunque mi Abuelo tal vez ya lo conocio en espiritu y no en persona, pues el fallecio en 1987.

Gracias compañeros y espero alguna respuesta que pueda saciar esta inquietud!


----------



## Tomasito (May 10, 2011)

No te preocupes, es totalmente posible, es un monumento histórico la tumba de Carlos Gardel.

Está en el cementerio de la chacarita, es muy fácil llegar.

Si llegás hasta buenos aires, llegar hasta la chacarita va a ser muy fácil


----------

